# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  I Curso Internacional de Fisiología Vegetal (04 y 05 Agosto, 2009)

## Bruno Cillóniz

*I Curso Internacional de Fisiología Vegetal* *04 y 05 de agosto de 2009*  *Lugar:* Centro de Convenciones 28 de Julio (Av. 28 de Julio 150, Miraflores)  *PLANA DOCENTE  Universidad Nacional Agraria La Molina (UNALM).*  *Salomón Helfgott Lerner*  Ing. Agr.; MSc., PhD. Ecofisiología de Cultivos. Profesor Principal del Dpto. de Fitotecnia de la UNALM.  *Oscar Loli Figueroa* - Ing. Agr., MSc., Ph.D. Fertilidad de Suelos y Nutrición de Plantas. Profesor Principal del Dpto. de Suelos de la Universidad Nacional Agraria La Molina.  *Julio Alegre*  Ing. Agr., MSc., Ph.D. Física y Conservación del Suelo. Profesor Principal del Dpto. de Suelos de la UNALM.  *Andrés Casas Díaz* - Ing. Agr., MSc. Fisiología y Producción Hortícola. Profesor Principal del Dpto. de Horticultura de la UNALM.  *Guillermo Parodi Macedo*  Ing. Agr. Fisiología y Producción Frutícola. Profesor Asociado del Dpto. Horticultura de la UNALM.  *EXPOSITORES  Sector Privado*   *Fernando Cillóniz*  Ingeniero Economista, UNI; MBA 
Universidad de Pennsylvania (USA)  *inform@cción*  *Marco Mattar* - Ingeniero Agrónomo, U. Católica de Valparaíso (Chile);
Master en Fertilización y Medio Ambiente, U. Autónoma de Madrid (España).  *Claudio Hernández*  Ingeniero Agrónomo, U. Católica de Valparaíso (Chile);Master en Citricultura, U. Politécnica de Valencia (España).  *Tomás Fichet*  Ingeniero Agrónomo, Universidad de Chile, Dr. Ing. Agr. Universidad de Valencia (España).   *Javier Sánchez*  Ingeniero Agrónomo  Fertitec S.A.  *Día 04 de agosto*  
08:30  09:00 *REGISTRO DE PARTICIPANTES*
09:00  09:20 Presentación del curso. (_Fernando Cillóniz)_  *inform@cción* 
09:20  10:20 Fotosíntesis y Respiración. (_Salomón Helfgött)_
10:20  10:50 Preguntas del público
10:50  11:20 *COFFEE BREAK*
11:20  12:20 Absorción y Transporte de Iones. Enfoque de la nutrición mineral. (_Oscar Loli)_ 
12:20  13:20 Relación Suelo-Agua-Planta. Enfoque de la nutrición hídrica. (_Julio C. Alegre)_
13:20  13:50 Preguntas del Público
13:50  15:15 *ALMUERZO LIBRE* 
15:15  16:15 Fisiología de la floración y cuajado. (_Thomas Fichet)_
16:15  17:15 Fisiología del desarrollo del fruto.(_Thomas Fichet)_
17:15  17:45 *Preguntas del Público.*  *Día 05 de agosto*   *FISIOLOGIA DE HORTALIZAS* 
09:00  09:45 Fisiología Post-Cosecha Hortalizas. (_Andrés Casas)_
09:45  10:15 Fisiología del Espárrago. (_Javier Sánchez)_
10:15  11:00 Fisiología de los Cápsicums, Cebolla y Alcachofa. (_Andrés Casas)_
11:00  11:30 *Preguntas del público*
11:30  12:00 *COFFEE BREAK*  *FISIOLOGIA DE FRUTALES* 
12:00  12:45 Fisiología post cosecha frutales. (_Guillermo Parodi)_
12:45  13:30 Fisiología de los paltos. (_Marco Mattar)_
13:30  14:00 *Preguntas del público*
14:00  15:15 *ALMUERZO LIBRE*
15:15  16:00 Fisiología de los cítricos. (_Claudio Hernández)_
16:00  16:45 Fisiología de la uva. (_Thomas Fichet)_
16:45  17:30 Fisiología Cultivos Industriales: Caña y Maíz. (_Salomón Helfgott)_
17:30  17:50 *MESA REDONDA*
17:50  18:00 *CLAUSURA* 
18:00 - 19:00 *COCTEL  EXHIBICION DE AUSPICIADORES*  *Costo por persona:*  Hasta el 22 de julio *US$ 170* ó *S/. 527* (incl. IGV)  Desde ek 23 de julio; *US$ 185* ó *S/. 574* (incl. IGV)  *Informes e Inscripciones:* http://www.informaccion.com/programainscribe_fisiologia.html
Telfs: (511) 241-4422 / 241 5192
e-mail: eventos.inform@ccion.com.pe / sdc.inform@ccion.com.pe   *¡Los esperamos!*Temas similares: HABLEMOS DE FISIOLOGIA VEGETAL (x BIOFERTIL SAC - Ing. Carlos Castañeda) ? CURSO DE FISIOLOGÍA VEGETAL, HORMONAS VEGETALES Y FITORREGULADORES Curso o diplomado en fisiologia vegetal SEPA: De Fisiología Vegetal (07 y 08 de abril, 2010) SIUVA 2009:  X Simposium Internacional de la Uva de Mesa (18 y 19 de Agosto, 2009)

----------


## agusvar

Soy nuevo en el foro y recien me entero del curso, soy  ing agronomo dedicado a la produccion y procesamiento de pimientos (especialmente paprika) por lo que me interesesaria saber si puedo acceder al material informativo dictado en el curso, gracias anticipadamente

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola agusvar: 
Déjame averiguar para ver si te podemos pasar las exposiciones que se hicieron en el curso. 
Y próximamente subiré un pequeño video para que vean un poco en qué consisten los cursos internacionales que venimos haciendo. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola agusvar: 
Me comentan en la oficina que el material didáctico del curso de fisiología vegetal tiene un costo de US$30 + IGV. 
Si aún estás interesado por el material, me avisas a través del foro para coordinar contigo. 
Saludos

----------


## agusvar

Hola Bcilloniz gracias por responderme, si estoy interesado en el material del curso de Fisiologia, por favor indicame de que manera puedo hacer el pago y la razon social correspondiente, gracias

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola de nuevo agusvar: 
Te dejo en los archivos adjuntos el documento (Word) para que realices el pago del material didáctico (que se te entregará en CD) del Curso de Fisiología Vegetal que se dictó hace unas semanas. 
Confírmame a través del foro cuando hayas hecho el depósito y enviado la ficha, para coordinar inmediatamente la entrega del CD a tu domicilio. 
Saludos

----------


## agusvar

Gracias bcilloniz por los datos, estare haciendo el deposito entre el lunes o martes yo te confirmare por el foro, una consulta mas por favor estaran todas las exposiciones dictadas en el mencionado cd? me interesa mucho que asi sea.  Gracias

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola agusvar: 
Hice la consulta y me dicen que el CD cuenta con todas las exposiciones del curso de Fisiología Vegetal. 
Si recibes el CD y falta alguna exposición, por favor me avisas para solucionarte el problema. 
Saludos.

----------


## Rene Bayona

Estoy interesado en  los resumenes, de los temas tratados en este curso., si hubiera forma de adquirirlos, agradeceria mucho me indiquen  la forma como hacerlo.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Rene: 
Te comento que el material del curso tiene un costo de US$30 (inc IGV). 
Si estás interesado en adquirir el CD del Curso, en este mismo tema (en otro post mío) hay un archivo Word con la orden de adquisición. 
Si quieres hacer algunas consultas sobre el material, puedes llamar a Sandra Maldonado al 241-4422 / 241-5192. 
Saludos y te estaré avisando cuando hagamos el siguiente curso.

----------

